# Mail ne s'ouvre plus



## day83 (22 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis nouvelle dans le fabuleux monde Apple et j'ai un petit souci. J'ai acheté mon MacBook Air hier, et j'ai voulu, grâce à l'application, me connecter à ma boîte mail. Jusque là, pas de problème particulier si ce n'est que ma boîte mail était vraiment pleine. Cela a donc mis du temps à charger. J'ai alors voulu réduire l'appli et faire autre chose en attendant, mais voilà: le problème est là. Depuis, je ne peux plus ouvrir l'application. Et lorsque je reste appuyé pour ouvrir le menu déroulant de Mail, et que je clique sur Quitter (ou autre chose d'ailleurs), rien ne se passe. Quelqu'un aurait une idée de comment résoudre ce problème? Car je ne peux même pas éteindre mon ordinateur car il faut que cette application soit fermée pour le faire....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Bonjour et bienvenue ,

Si Mail bloque, tu peux quitter l'application en faisant un Forcer à quitter.

Tu cliques sur la pomme en haut à gauche et tu auras cette option, tu cliques alors dessus et tu choisis Mail dans la fenêtre.

Fais déjà ça, si le problème persiste on essaiera de trouver une solution .


----------



## day83 (22 Mai 2014)

Aaaah merci, je ne connaissais pas ce fonctionnement là! J'ai vidé ma boîte mail avec un autre ordinateur, j'essaierai de relancer Mail pour voir si ça va mieux. Merci encore!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2014)

faudra aussi préciser ce que tu appelles " boite pleine"

parce que en 2014 sauf cas rare les comptes en ligne disposent de tailles  génereuses ( plusieurs gigas)
et Mail n'a aucun probleme pour gerer plusieurs comptes de plusieurs gigas

par ailleurs aussi bien en ligne que dans Mail il est judicieux de ranger les messages dans des boites  d'archives ( c'est à dire pas tout dans reception , et ou envoyés)
ca facilite le travail de Mail
un peu comme ta vraie boite aux lettres d'immeuble si tu y laissais tout dedans le facteur aurait plus de mal à faire rentrer une lettre

et pour la suite c'est un compte chez qui?
et en pop ou imap?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si Mail bloque, tu peux quitter l'application en faisant un Forcer à quitter.


Ou alors tu passes par le Moniteur d'activité (la tache bloquant devrait être affichée en rouge), ce qui va te permettre de découvrir cette application


----------



## day83 (22 Mai 2014)

C'est un compte google. Ca doit faire 4 ans que je l'ai mais je n'ai jamais vidé la corbeille depuis, je sais plus exactement combien de giga il y avait, mais ça faisait pas mal. Je sais pas trop pourquoi cela a bloqué mais là tout va mieux!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Une bonne page pour t'aider dans l'application Mail (visite aussi le site plus globalement ça t'aidera pour l'utilisation de ton Mac) .

Faire le tri et vider régulièrement sa corbeille surtout quand tu as énormément de courriels sont des choses très importantes.

Bonne lecture .


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2014)

aaah gmail
faire gaffe aux reglages  surtout avec Mail mavericks
(tonnes de fils là dessus)
j'ai plusieurs gmail et contrairement à certains ( souvent qui migrerent  les reglages d'un autre OS mac ou ont mal réglé) 
 j'ai zero problèmes
et ils font plusieurs gigas chacun

note aussi bien sur compte gmail en ligne que dans Mail je pratique la stratégie " reception zero"
( tout est rangé et n'arrive dans reception que des vrais nouveaux messsages et j'ai même peaufiné , tous les messages de gens que je connais déjà sont pré-rangés dans des labels , aussi dans reception n'arrivent que des nouveaux correspondants)

evidemment j'ai aussi crée une BAL intelligente Mail regroupant tous les non lus de tous les comptes
(ca m'evite de regarder label par label)


----------

